# BREAKING: Yearly Civil Service Exams



## j912839123 (Sep 15, 2021)

Wow, big change, but not a huge surprise considering staffing issues.

Massachusetts plans to administer the entry level police and fire Civil Service exams annually going forward.

No sign of whether State Police will be included or just muni.









BREAKING: Massachusetts to Implement New Yearly Civil Service Exams Fire and Police


Massachusetts plans to administer the entry level police and fire Civil Service exams annually going forward. James Cowdell, the Director of Legislative Affairs for the Massachusetts Executive Offi…




liveboston617.org


----------



## Arby (Aug 9, 2021)

j912839123 said:


> Wow, big change, but not a huge surprise considering staffing issues.
> 
> Massachusetts plans to administer the entry level police and fire Civil Service exams annually going forward.
> 
> ...


Any word on if you take the test the 2nd year and score lower, will you have the option of keeping the prior years?


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

j912839123 said:


> Wow, big change, but not a huge surprise considering staffing issues.
> 
> Massachusetts plans to administer the entry level police and fire Civil Service exams annually going forward.
> 
> ...


Been discussed ad nauseam elsewhere here, but no MSP will not be yearly. Perhaps bi-yearly.


----------



## unexpo (Feb 6, 2017)

Great way for the state to generate more revenue


----------



## dave73 (Sep 3, 2020)

So when they merge the lists each year, does that mean if you scored a 90 on the 2022 test and someone then scores a 92 on the 2023 test, that person is now in front of you? If so, they are basically making a person take the test each year..$$$$


----------



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

There is some precedence here. For the DOC list, you’re on the list for two years, same as with police and fire, afaik. But there have been times when DOC has done annual tests. The new names got integrated onto the list and everyone who has been on the list for under two years stays on the list.
What I don’t know about is if you take the test again next year, do you have the option of using next year’s score if it’s higher? What if you test again and it’s lower? That’s the big question I think and CS should offer some answers. But the situation with the DOC lists from earlier might offer some insight


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

02136colonel said:


> There is some precedence here. For the DOC list, you’re on the list for two years, same as with police and fire, afaik. But there have been times when DOC has done annual tests. The new names got integrated onto the list and everyone who has been on the list for under two years stays on the list.
> What I don’t know about is if you take the test again next year, do you have the option of using next year’s score if it’s higher? What if you test again and it’s lower? That’s the big question I think and CS should offer some answers. But the situation with the DOC lists from earlier might offer some insight


My understanding is the exam is on a two year rolling basis. Which means if you took the exam in 2021 and scored an 80, but then took the exam in 2021 and scored an 85, you would have your place updated on the list. By 2022, using the same scenario, it’s all washed and you’re back to not having any place anywhere on the list and it all gets recycled. 

That’s my understanding of it right now from what I’ve been told by a few reputable people at my department. Best way to know for sure would just be to ask the CS.


----------



## Apooz (Sep 26, 2021)

DPH1992 said:


> My understanding is the exam is on a two year rolling basis. Which means if you took the exam in 2021 and scored an 80, but then took the exam in 2021 and scored an 85, you would have your place updated on the list. By 2022, using the same scenario, it’s all washed and you’re back to not having any place anywhere on the list and it all gets recycled.
> 
> That’s my understanding of it right now from what I’ve been told by a few reputable people at my department. Best way to know for sure would just be to ask the CS.


It’s just a way to get more money….due to a huge drop off in people taking civil service exams…..there’s been a huge drop off in the last decade due to societal changes where cops are looked at as the bad guys now.


----------



## RTBeast (Aug 26, 2017)

I wonder if/when the 2023 exam schedule will be posted


----------

